
Three supermassive black holes found lurking in one galaxy - EndXA
http://www.astronomy.com/news/2019/11/three-supermassive-black-holes-found-lurking-in-one-galaxy-a-first
======
LandR
Lurking is such a strange way to phrase this, like they are up to no good!

